# A Critical Review of Glycine Chronographs



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

I am a big fan of chronographs and Glycine watches, but I am not a fan of Glycine chronographs. Glycine, in my opinion, have not got it right with their chronographs.

Airman 9

When I heard that Glycine were bringing out the Airman 9 chronograph I could hardly wait, when it did come out I nearly threw my computer monitor out of the window! I was so disappointed I could barely bring myself to talk about it. So what is wrong with the Airman 9?

The case, bracelet and the distinct Airman heritage are all fine but the dial is a disaster. The seconds scale is incomplete, I fail to see the point of a chronograph where you cannot tell what the seconds are? If the chronograph second hand stops between 25 and 35 seconds what are you supposed to do? Guess? The tachymeter scale is unnecessary and causes a space problem. Glycine have used the classic Airman arrow hour hand, however on the Airman 9 it obscures the registers at certain times, the hour hand should be an index type hand to get around this problem. There is no continuous seconds sub-dial (normally I do not buy chronographs without a continuous seconds), it is important so that at a glance you can see the watch is running and secondly it allows you to set the watch accurately against a time signal etc. In order to maintain the symmetry of the dial Glycine could have used a cross-hair type continuous seconds sub-dial such as the one used on the Damasko DC56. The use of "Tot Min" and "Tot Hours" on the registers is unnecessary in my opinion and does not add to the looks of the dial at all. My final gripe is that the Airman 9 could not be used as a purist 24 with the current dial layout.










Combat Chronograph

This is almost the perfect chronograph, superb functional dial, great hands, but sadly no continuous seconds sub-dial. This watch would be in my collection now if it had a continuous seconds sub-dial, a Damasko DC56 cross-hair style continuous seconds would work well.










Combat Chronograph 44mm

Oh dear, possibly the most useless chronograph on the market today, function has been totally sacrificed for form, and the form is just horrible. It has a seconds scale that has been eaten away by the minute and hours register and what is the point of having 14, 16, 20, 21 and 22 printed on the dial. It is hardly worth mentioning the lack of a continuous seconds sub-dial.










Grand Carre Chronograph

No major complaints here, not my style though, "Tot Min" and "Hours" spoil the dial a bit.










Lagunare Chronograph

When I first saw this watch my immediate reaction was "wow", then I noticed it has not got a seconds scale at all! What is the point of that? Make's it useless as a chronograph. I could even live without the continuous seconds in order to keep the "Big 9" but can't live without a seconds scale. Another watch I would definitely have bought but for the above.










Ningaloo Reef Chronograph

No real comments, not my style; negatives no continuous seconds.

Stratoforte Chronograph

One of Glycine's best chronographs, negatives, no continuous seconds and superfluous "Tot Min" and "Tot Hour" on the dial.










Stratoforte Complique

In terms of function this is Glycine's best chronograph; dial is a little too busy for me, but nevertheless a great watch.










SO GLYCINE IF YOU ARE READING, PLEASE ADD CONTINUOUS SECONDS SUB-DIALS TO YOUR ROUND CHRONOGRAPHS, ESPECIALLY TO THE COMBAT CHRONOGRAPH. REPLACE THE TACHYMETER CHAPTER RING ON THE LAGUNARE CHRONOGRAPH WITH A SECONDS CHAPTER RING. DROP THE "TOT MIN" AND "TOT HOURS" AND FINALLY PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE CAN WE HAVE AN AIRMAN CHRONOGRAPH WITH A CONTINUOUS SECONDS SUB-DIAL, COMPLETE SECONDS SCALE, INDEX HANDS AND A DIAL LAYOUT THAT WOULD ALLOW A 24 HOUR PURIST CONFIGURATION.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree wholeheartedly with all your comments. 
Very astute observations.
I really dislike the big 9 on the Lagunare, though. Too gimmicky/trendy.
Would much rather have the constant seconds there. 
I would like to add two comments for Glycine....

1) Please use more domed sapphire crystals in your entire lineup...The Vintage V crystal is beautiful!

2) Please make a 24 hour purist SST-06 Chronograph!


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

John - 

A very well-presented case, and I am in complete agreement with you, especially re: the Airman 9. Such a promising idea, and such a disappointing execution! I'm just glad someone else thinks so, and even said so before I did!

And once again, I will add to the chorus:

A NEW SST CHRONOGRAPH WOULD BE GREAT!!!

-Michael


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

John!

Very well written. 

Chronographs have never been an option to me. Mostly because they wear to high for my taste. However I have never thought of the fact that the Glycine chronographs are missing seconds. Very good of you to point it out. I agree with the fact that the chrono-function does miss its point if the seconds are not countable.

rgds,
/joakim


----------



## EricF (Jun 14, 2006)

John--

We'll have to agree to diasagree on this one. I have an blue Airman 9 that I wear most often with the black rubber strap and I have to say it is the best choice I have ever made on a watch purchase.

I like the size, 44mm is perfect for me, the heft, the design on the rotor, the big sturdy crown & chrono buttons, the screw & tube lugs, the ratcheting bezel--in short, just about everything. When you pick up this watch you can immediately see and feel the quality. 

(I can agree with you about the tachymeter--not totally necessary for me.)

For me personally, I never time any races or anything else where I need a precise second scale. In fact, I do not even use or need the chronometer at all--I just like the look of it.

In closing, I think watches are like art. Everyone likes something different. That's what makes collecting cool. So Glycine, if you are reading, thanks for making me a great watch!:gold --Eric


----------



## quoll (Feb 10, 2006)

John,

I am in full agreement with two of your bugbears - obscured seconds scale and lack of running seconds. I too won't buy a chronograph without them, for the same reasons. The only time a maker can just about get away with it is in a 'dress chronograph', but not in tool watches.

It isn't as though Glycine are short of dial space after all! If Sinn and the like can produce legible and fully functional chronographs in a 38 mm case, I think we only have Glycine's stylist/design team to blame.


----------



## Carlos10 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Question*

I would like to see the Chrono with the days of the week in German.

For instance

MON
DIE
MIT
DON
FRI

instead of

MON 
TUE
WED
THU
FRI

Does anyone know of a handsome Chrono with the German days? The less expensive the better.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

This is what I would like Glycine to do to the Combat Chronograph, sorry for the crude construction!


----------



## martbroad (Feb 11, 2006)

John

As ever a super review:-!

I just today received a Airman 9 and in truth i quite like the watch,the lack of running seconds is not for me a big problem and in fact the chrono functions will not really get used by me.I do like the size and feel of the watch a bigger 2000 with a couple of extra features.

Regards

Martin


----------



## greenforce2man (May 7, 2008)

I've got a Combat Chronograph 44 (ref 3855) and Werner calls it my "ugly" watch. Even the instructions that come with it are not correct. They show three sub dials instead of the two on the watch. I think they were being "GREEN" and saving paper by making one set of instructions for several different configurations.


----------



## KXL (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought the Glycine Chrono 08 and have numerous critical comments for Glycine. :-(
1. Get rid of the idiotic tachymeter scale. 95%-99% of us won't use it. All it is doing is making the fixed 24 hour time scale too small and the dial too busy. <|
2. Make the fixed 24 hour time scale as large as the one that rotates in the bezel so it is easier to read.
3. The red 24 hour hand is way too small. It needs to be thicker and it needs to have the tip luminated.
4. The pushers for the chrono functions require unscrewing ala the Rolex Daytona!?! :-| In other words they are either a pain to use OR you lose water tight integrity. The second attached picture shows the start stop pusher unscrewed. No mention of this in ANY of the reviews I read or on the Glycine website. <|
5. The illumination is only fair---I've been spoiled by my Omega....
6. A watch that retails for over 5,000 dollars should have a quick release buckle on the straps.

On the positive side :-!
1. It looks good and feels like a substantial quality watch. 
2. It's a good tool for those of us that need to keep track of multiple time zones.


----------



## chronoguy (Dec 13, 2008)

You sound like you know Glycine's and I could use you help. Can you tell me if this looks like an authentic Altus Chrono (this model 3827 is supposed to contain the Valjoux 7751 movement)? Or is it just a good fake. I just bought it from ebay.

2nd, if it look real, can you explain why I am having the following problems: 
1. my Day Register can be off by several hours, i.e. changing at 6pm instead of midnight, or missing by a day
2. my moon phase hasn't moved in 7 days
3. the stopwatch will stop the second+minute hands, but sometimes the hour hand keeps tracking the elapsed time! 
Meanwhile, it keeps good time and the Date and GMT display correctly. Can it need lubrication, or does it sound like a fake or unrepairable movement?

I am frustrated and appreciate the help--Thank you.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

chronoguy said:


> You sound like you know Glycine's and I could use you help. Can you tell me if this looks like an authentic Altus Chrono (this model 3827 is supposed to contain the Valjoux 7751 movement)? Or is it just a good fake. I just bought it from ebay.
> 
> 2nd, if it look real, can you explain why I am having the following problems:
> 1. my Day Register can be off by several hours, i.e. changing at 6pm instead of midnight, or missing by a day
> ...


It looks genuine but sounds as if you have some problems. They won't be irrepairable but will obviously cost you to get them fixed. If you cant get your money back then a good watch repairer or sending it to Glycine will sort it out.

And welcome to the foum even though it is a tale of woe!


----------

